# I posted about liking breasts!



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...mall-breast-205786/index2.html#post1060348267

It almost made me throw up but I did it :boogie


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

That's great! Was it the fact that it was about breasts that made it hard for you?


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

Whimbrella said:


> That's great! Was it the fact that it was about breasts that made it hard for you?


Yeah, about my sexual thoughts and feelings generally ops I'm finding flirting nearly impossible and having a tough time asking women out (even saying "women" there was tough... another minor success!) but I did this


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

im the same as you..exept I don't mind posting but can't say anything like that irl.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Next step is starting an eGroup for likeing breasts:boogie


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool, I like breast also, on women, and not myself.


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Dissonant said:


> Yeah, about my sexual thoughts and feelings generally ops I'm finding flirting nearly impossible and having a tough time asking women out (even saying "women" there was tough... another minor success!) but I did this


Well you're doing really great! I say keep going. I totally understand feeling weird about expressing your thoughts about sex to others - I find the idea of admitting that I have sex, or that I _like_ sex, hugely embarrassing. I'm not sure why, probably caught up in some warped idea I have of what I'm supposed to be like. I've hardly ever talked about it anywhere except this forum.
But obviously it's perfectly ok to talk about sex, or be interested in it, or want to do it. Sex is part of life for all beings. There's no good reason to be ashamed of it, and I find it interesting and fun to talk about sex. I think if you keep pushing yourself to talk about it, it helps you to get comfortable with it, and your idea of yourself starts to change.


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

Whimbrella said:


> Well you're doing really great! I say keep going. I totally understand feeling weird about expressing your thoughts about sex to others - I find the idea of admitting that I have sex, or that I _like_ sex, hugely embarrassing. I'm not sure why, probably caught up in some warped idea I have of what I'm supposed to be like. I've hardly ever talked about it anywhere except this forum.
> But obviously it's perfectly ok to talk about sex, or be interested in it, or want to do it. Sex is part of life for all beings. There's no good reason to be ashamed of it, and I find it interesting and fun to talk about sex. I think if you keep pushing yourself to talk about it, it helps you to get comfortable with it, and your idea of yourself starts to change.


Indeed. Part of it for me is also tied up with childhood trauma issues (I wasn't molested as such, but there was a lot of psychological stuff)... but I've come a long way from where I used to be  Good luck to the both of us


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats! =) Everyone likes boobs.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Whimbrella said:


> That's great! Was it the fact that it was about breasts that made it hard for you?


Well I know that breasts always make it really hard for me... 8)


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

sup


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Whimbrella said:


> That's great! Was it the fact that it was about breasts that made it hard for you?


:teeth


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

Whimbrella said:


> That's great! Was it the fact that it was about breasts that made it hard for you?





luceo said:


> Well I know that breasts always make it really hard for me... 8)


...can't say I disagree ops ops

ohhhhhhh i see wut u did there :teeth


pastels said:


> sup


Hmmmm.... I gotta go, I have a dental appointment :hide

In all seriousness, though thanks everyone. I need to keep faking this stuff 'til I make it. Thank you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Really? You too man?

I thought I was the only one. :b


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I like thighs!

We're talking about chicken, right?


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

boobs are awsome, wish I had someone to let me play with theirs.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Boobs, I don't understand the fascination


----------



## skybluesky (Jul 1, 2012)

Yay! Good for you!

I actually returned fire the other day when a friend was making a rather inappropriate pun.  She was surprised and we both got a chuckle out of it, it felt awesome. I did totally delete it from facebook once I remembered it, though.


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Boobs, I don't understand the fascination


There's really nothing to understand... it's just instinctual. Plus they give pleasure to some women and giving pleasure is always awesome.



skybluesky said:


> I actually returned fire the other day when a friend was making a
> inappropriate pun.  She was surprised and we both got a chuckle out of it, it felt awesome. I did totally delete it from facebook once I remembered it, though.


Nice! Congrats to you as well!


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

that is cute


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought the title read "licking" at first, now that would have been an accomplishment.


----------



## Crabby (Oct 5, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Boobs, I don't understand the fascination


This


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I thought the title read "licking" at first, now that would have been an accomplishment.


One day... one day. Hopefully sooner rather than later :um

But seriously, every step that works through discomfort is an accomplishment of its own.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Boobs, I don't understand the fascination


I'm a straight girl but I gotta say, I see the fascination. Boobs are kinda awesome.


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

Actually, I can understand why that can be considered an accomplishment. I, myself, am not afraid to say I like boobs because there are visual things about women I like/love even more like thighs, hair, etc. In your case, you might like boobs more than the average guy; so naturally, you might be a bit shy to share it at first. Congrats for sharing .


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Boobs, I don't understand the fascination


Boobs are like the awesomest thing on this planet. Hope this helps.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

a nice *** is much more awesome and rare, like a pear she was shaped. i admired my fascination, ultimately she was a decoration. i chose to savor the real, her eyes sealing the deal.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> a nice *** is much more awesome and rare, like a pear she was shaped. i admired my fascination, ultimately she was a decoration. i chose to savor the real, her eyes sealing the deal.


That was beautiful.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

maybe some day, when I get some, I'll totally understand the boob thing. I'm thinking the moobs seen earlier in the thread were meant to be mine. after all, the hair certainly matches what's on my chest now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Rufus said:


> That was beautiful.


yes, she was. even when they put her in the home of the (c)aged. generally speaking, her offspring were pulchritudinous, married to military and sporting men. i had to poke my eyes out. on the wrong shoulders their heads lay.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> yes, she was. even when they put her in the home of the (c)aged. generally speaking, her offspring were pulchritudinous, married to military and sporting men. i had to poke my eyes out. on the wrong shoulders their heads lay.


How do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

leonardess said:


> maybe some day, when I get some, I'll totally understand the boob thing. I'm thinking the moobs seen earlier in the thread were meant to be mine. after all, the hair certainly matches what's on my chest now.


Was that meant to be poetic as well?


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Boobs, I don't understand the fascination


Its very high up in Maslow's hierarchy of needs. Probably a little bit below self actualization.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Boobs are nice.


----------

